# Seat vinyl & leather repairs, exact color match dye color restore & logo services



## coolretrobikes.com (Feb 14, 2012)

*Is your old seat tired or imperfect but you dont want to risk recovering it and devalueing your vintage bicycle? YOU DONT HAVE TO RECOVER your seat! We offer all services in vintage bicycle seat restoration services. From PAN to FOAM repairs , to REPRODUCTION SEAT COVERS, and our SEAT PRESERVATION services are unique and hard to come by. We can repair cuts and tears in your seat vinyl or leather, match the grain pattern, dye and restore the color of old worn faded discolored vinyl or leather and match the original color exactly OR CHANGE the color to any color you want..even TWO or TRI TONE seat covers..then apply a new logo per the original matching the original size and style of the factory logo "S" Schwinns etc. 
We have been restoring vintage motorycyle seats for 30+ years. We offer many unique services that are represented on literally hundreds of photos including BEFORE & AFTER examples on our website www.coolretrobikes.com. Your original factory seat cover will not only LOOK NEW..but will be PRESERVED and add years of life to your tired imperfect factory seat. OR you can opt to have us reproduce your old cover to museum quality standards! 
Visit our website today and check out the multiple SEAT RESTORATION / SEAT REPAIRS / SEAT PRESERVATION / SEAT GALLERY pages to see how we work MIRACLES on vintage seats! Then call us at 727-321-5085 or email sales@coolretrobikes.com *


----------



## Dr.B (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi. How much to restore this one?


----------



## Dr.B (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 24, 2017)

Dr.B said:


> Hi. How much to restore this one?




@Dr.B  It's an old post and isn't on here anymore..(Guest) click on his website if you need info..


----------

